# 3 month old feral with diarrhea post neuter? Stress?



## sebbyz (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you in advance for all and any support and advice you can offer for this little guy. 

So the short version of this story is that we trapped 'Pumpkin' a little earlier than planned as we discovered an injured foot. He was neutered and 3 bite wounds were cared for while he was under anesthesia yesterday. He received vaccines, ivermectin, and a slow release antibiotic.


I started to try and socialize him today so I can adopt him, which meant sitting in his room once I had put food down and turning away from him so he didn't feel threatened but would have to eat while I was there - which he did, but as soon as he was brave enough to come and eat with me in the room he started to poop everywhere - just plopping out wherever he was standing. he has used the litter box before now and had solid poop this morning. 
I contacted the vet that saw him yesterday and she said it is likely just stress and to continue to feed him to keep his blood sugar up and she said that if he is eating and drinking, if there is no vomiting and he isn't lethargic then I shouldn't panic. 

I have been trying to read up on similar situations but I am so worried about him that I thought I would ask directly if anyone has had a similar situation.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhh, poor little guy! It is probably the combination of the anesthesia and meds, along with the stress of everything, he's experiencing right now!!
Just keep an eye on him and make sure he's drinking and eating...he may throw up as well just because of the anesthesia and meds!
Do you have a hideaway for him? It can be something as simple as a box he can curl up in to sleep and feel safer, it will help him to de-stress a little.
How old is this little guy?
I'm so glad you've taken him in!!
Try not to worry! (I know, easier said, than done!)


----------



## sebbyz (Mar 15, 2013)

7cats2dogs, thank you so much for your reply! 
Yes he has 2 hideaways so he can feel safe and I am being very calm and quiet around him. 

I've been doing a lot of reading and I think he may be an abandoned stray rather than a feral as he has not shown any aggression and has sought out humans and communicates with meows and blinks with my neighbor and now me. 

Apparently the steps for socializing are the same but the odds of him wanting to stay at some point are better. 

Thanks again for your kindness!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So hows the little guy doing today??
Have you picked a name yet?
Share a picture when you can!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Try reading thru this thread for tips to bring him around. They really work!

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/239538-heidis-kitty-boot-camp.html


----------



## sebbyz (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your kind replies. I think we have made a tiny bit of progress...he will eat in front of me now - even if I look at him. 

I have something a bit urgent that has me mid-panic (again!). Pumpkin had his foot wound drained while he was out for the count during his neuter surgery. He was given a slow release anti-biotic which should work for 2 weeks. Tonight I noticed that he is not putting weight on his leg though he will rest some weight on it when he eats; I am pretty sure he has been putting weight on it prior to today - though that's a little foggy as I haven't seen him moving about very much as he is hiding in his carrier when I am with him. It does not look particularly swollen but I am worried that it may be pus filled again and may need to be drained again. I imagine it is also entirely possible that because he has been laying on it and not moving about much, it might throb when he gets up.

Were this one of my other cats I would likely scoop him up and take him straight to the vet, but I am worried about stressing him out unnecessarily as he is already so fearful. I will call the vet in the morning but would love your thoughts! Thank you!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww. What a gorgeous, sweet little guy. Thank you for caring for him!

As for the foot - I can't offer anything other than speak to your vet. But, again, thank you for giving this guy a chance!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would take him back to the vet and have it examined. Then take him home and put him in a dog kennel to begin recovery and being socialized. What a sweet looking kitty. Orange kitties are the best!


----------

